# octagonal white bottle used as lamp maybe?



## reuben w (May 18, 2011)

Just found this in my woods. Anybody know what it is/ how old/ any value? I'm guessing its a pocket lamp?

 Its octagonal, white glass with "FLASK PATENTED" relatively crudely moulded on bottom. 
 The Registration number is R151 (English I presume?) . The lid looks like silver plate ? also has "Patent" engraved? on it.

 I've just found this site and would be much obliged for any information !

 ,,


----------



## reuben w (May 18, 2011)

OK , now I'll try and post the photos !


----------



## reuben w (May 18, 2011)

here it is


----------



## reuben w (May 18, 2011)

and heres another


----------



## reuben w (May 18, 2011)

the reg number R151 is on one of the side faces


----------



## kwalker (May 18, 2011)

Looks like a poison I've seen; but it would be marked as such. I'm not really sure what it is. Maybe prohibition era?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2011)

Welcome, those were a common bottle for tooth powder. you rarely see the cap.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2011)

Yours is similar but maybe a bit older. It's German




 Irex Tooth Powder is a new product which has been placed on the market by the proprietors of Odol. The distinctive qualities of Irex tooth powder are that it is free from acids, such as salicylic acid, benzoic acid, boracic acid, etc., soap, and organic substances such as starch, gum, vegetable powders, etc. Small particles of tooth powder frequently remain in the interstices between the tooth; and if these particles contain organic matter they ferment and produce the same deleterious effects as fragments of food. It is claimed that no such effects can result from the use of Irex tooth powder. It is free from colouring matter, such as carmine, madder, aniline dyes, carbon, etc., which, in the course of time, discolour the teeth. The powder is extremely fine and smooth, and possesses a refreshing aroma. It is interesting to note that it is put up in a novel, elegant, and ingenious manner. The patent Irex flask delivers a proper portion of the tooth powder, without the brush coming into contact with the contents of the flash. By pressing the top of the flask upon a special tray, which is supplied gratis with each flask, the flask opens and delivers just so much powder as is needed for use on one occasion and then closes automatically. In this manner the Irex tooth powder is always fresh and dry, and can be used Â«p to the final grain. The price is Is. per flask.


----------



## reuben w (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for that, I have never heard of Odol ! Iit certainly looks the right shape.  The link below suggests Edwardian 1905, Does the R151 stamp suggest a more accurate date to you ?

 I have just found 2 on eBay with that info ! http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-ANTIQUE-EDWARDIAN-ODOL-TOOTHPASTE-BOTTLES-CIRCA-1905-/130518564467?pt=UK_Collectables_Bottle_Pots_ET&hash=item1e63833e73

 I could sell mine and afford a new toothpaste tube !

 ;-) thanks again!


----------



## surfaceone (May 18, 2011)

> Does the R151 stamp suggest a more accurate date to you ?


 
 Hey Reuben,

 Very nice tooth powder. Thanks for stopping in and showing us. How'd you come upon it?

 The Registration number is quite low. 1884 would be my guess. Here's a chart that is quite useful on British Registration Marks. Scroll on down a ways.

 There is a poison in a similar shape, I too believe, but I'm not too hip to poisons.









  "Tooth Powder Bottles - 19th Century Tooth Powder Bottle's, the size is 4 1/8" inches tall by 7/8" thick, the other is 4 3/4" by 1 1/8" made of white milk glass, good buy here on both. - Price is $ 50.00 plus shipping and insurance. Item BT-10" From.

 Eric is quite right about them seldom being found with the cap. Generally the ground consumes them. Yours would appear to have led an indoor life. [8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2011)

I'm not sure the R151 on the cap can help date it, especially if it's German export. I still want to research that more.
 They weren't meant to be refilled or anything so I doubt that it's silver, silver plate or even pewter but it's hard to tell from here.
 The Bakelite top I showed I can't say is even original, it was a worth point find pic. TOC is still a good guess.


----------



## surfaceone (May 18, 2011)

> I'm not sure the R151 on the cap can help date it, especially if it's German export.


 
 Hey Eric,

 I'm not sure that the shape or bottle is exclusive to Odol. Pretty sure the ones embossed "Odol" are a lock, but I believe there were British makers using this shape as well. I wanna say I've seen an ad from Boots, but will look around some more...








From.

 Would you agree that the marked cap, and a mighty nice one it is, would have launched 1884?

 Me, I like to use gunpowder...


----------



## reuben w (May 18, 2011)

Since you ask, surfaceone. I found it lying under some mature rhododendron bushes/ trees in a secluded private woodland that I have just bought in Scotland. It had been protect from the elements by the waxy leaves and position of trunk I think - it was hardly buried at all. The site was originally part of a castle grounds so I am hoping to find other interesting stuff over the years to come!

  I live in hope, my last house I found a cannonball from The Siege of Leith Docks by Edinburgh  approx date1540 in immaculate condition!

 Just to clarify the R 151 is on the glass side as in the photo above in your post - not the cap. 

 Thanks for the numbers  link, I heard it existed but couldnt find it. Your response has got me excited about finding more stuff !


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2011)

> I'm not sure that the shape or bottle is exclusive to Odol.


I totally agree, I'm speculating on some of this for sure.


> Just to clarify the R 151 is on the glass side as in the photo above in your post - not the cap.


Thanks, that can help. I saw some marking I thought on the cap but didn't see that on the bottle. I'm fine with 1884 like surf says. It's a great call. The one he's showing looks more like a measurement to me. I'm better with hand viewing than pictures though.


----------



## surfaceone (May 18, 2011)

Hey Reuben,

 A "secluded private woodland that I have just bought in Scotland. It had been protect from the elements by the waxy leaves and position of trunk I think - it was hardly buried at all. The site was originally part of a castle grounds so I am hoping to find other interesting stuff over the years to come!" 

 With a *Castle*, eh. Count me amongst the gang that wants to see more photos. I do love a good cannon ball, as well. Would this be one of the French cannon balls? We've had a spot of trouble with one of the more modern ones of late. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could'ya get a photo of the registration mark on the bottle, please. I'm looking forward to more of your discoveries.


----------

